

Martin Fowler's book on DSLs - smg
http://martinfowler.com/dslwip/Intro.html

======
henning
apparently if you take smalltalk or a lisp dialect, cut the performance by an
order of magnitude, remove most of the really interesting metaprogramming
features (leaving pretty much just a crass _eval_ function), and all of the
awesome interactivity and incremental development functionality that make
systems like Squeak and SLIME such a joy to use, and finish by making it
vaguely line-oriented, you get a language that makes people go gaga.

go figure.

~~~
davidw
Right. Now, you have two options:

\- Make snide comments.

\- Figure out why that's so, and what can be done about it.

------
cratuki
Wohoo! Someone who gets the idea of a state machine framework. Check out my
effort at building one of these - datamagi.org. This is quite interesting
actually - if you look through the change history at the top of the page you
can see I've been using one of Fowler's books as a reference. Previous to
seeing this article I had not known of any prior work in this area.

------
thomasfl
Yes, ruby is a good tool for DSL.

